# 44 INCH MOONROOF IN AN 86 2 DOOR CAPRICE?



## cleAn85 (May 2, 2002)

ANYONE GOT PICS OF A 44 INCH MOONROOF IN A 2 DOOR 80'S LANDAU CAPRICE? JUST PICKED UP A 44 INCHER AT THE JUNK YARD OFF AN 80'S LINCOLN AND WANT TO DROP IT IN MY 2 DOOR LANDAU. IF ANYONE CAN PUT UP SOME PICS I REALLY APPRECIATE IT.


----------



## eurolak (Feb 23, 2002)

Here you go :cheesy: Its gonna look just like this


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cleAn85 (May 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eurolak_@Nov 6 2007, 05:08 PM~9167150
> *Here you go :cheesy: Its gonna look just like this
> 
> 
> ...


I CANT SEE SHIT.....


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eurolak_@Nov 6 2007, 11:08 AM~9167150
> *Here you go :cheesy: Its gonna look just like this
> 
> 
> ...


hahahahaha old school fuckin pep boys sunroof!


----------



## eurolak (Feb 23, 2002)

Maybe something like this, But on a chevy


----------



## Mannie Fre$h (Apr 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eurolak_@Nov 6 2007, 01:13 PM~9167561
> *Maybe something like this, But on a chevy
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 is this yours???


----------



## cleAn85 (May 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mannie Fre$h_@Nov 6 2007, 06:16 PM~9167584
> *:0 is this yours???
> *


HE WISHES IT WAS................. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eurolak (Feb 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cleAn85_@Nov 6 2007, 08:39 PM~9167731
> *HE WISHES IT WAS.................  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Hell Yeah!!!!!!! It belongs to someone on here


----------



## cleAn85 (May 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eurolak_@Nov 6 2007, 06:13 PM~9167561
> *Maybe something like this, But on a chevy
> 
> 
> ...


I WANNA SEE A CHEVY WITH A 44!!!!!!!!


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cleAn85_@Nov 6 2007, 09:58 AM~9167077
> *ANYONE GOT PICS OF A 44 INCH MOONROOF IN A 2 DOOR 80'S LANDAU CAPRICE? JUST PICKED UP A 44 INCHER AT THE JUNK YARD OFF AN 80'S LINCOLN AND WANT TO DROP IT IN MY 2 DOOR LANDAU. IF ANYONE CAN PUT UP SOME PICS I REALLY APPRECIATE IT.
> *


Its not an 86 but they're all the same from 80-87.... SHORTYMACK - ROYALS C.C.


----------



## cleAn85 (May 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Nov 6 2007, 07:05 PM~9167922
> *Its not an 86 but they're all the same from 80-87.... SHORTYMACK - ROYALS C.C.
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD SHIT THANKS.......... ITS A 44 RIGHT?


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cleAn85_@Nov 6 2007, 12:08 PM~9167950
> *GOOD SHIT THANKS.......... ITS A 44 RIGHT?
> *


Yes.


----------



## PABLOC13 (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Nov 6 2007, 02:05 PM~9167922
> *Its not an 86 but they're all the same from 80-87.... SHORTYMACK - ROYALS C.C.
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful RIDE Homie... but just 2 ask ... & NO DISRESPECT intended

I thought the were the same from 1980 to 1989 - 1990


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PABLOC13_@Nov 6 2007, 02:02 PM~9168356
> *Beautiful RIDE Homie... but just 2 ask ... & NO DISRESPECT intended
> 
> I thought the were the same from 1980 to  1989 - 1990
> *


They didn't make two doors after 87


----------



## cleAn85 (May 2, 2002)

anyelse got pics?


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PABLOC13+Nov 6 2007, 04:02 PM~9168356-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



x2


----------



## cleAn85 (May 2, 2002)

just to make sure do you measure the glass from side to side or corner to corner?


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Side to side.


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eurolak_@Nov 6 2007, 12:13 PM~9167561
> *Maybe something like this, But on a chevy
> 
> 
> ...



how did u get that.. i want one for my parisienne 81.. i got the landau top as well... did u get the kit or something.. and how much did it cost??
thx


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cleAn85_@Nov 6 2007, 06:19 PM~9169335
> *anyelse got pics?
> *


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

FOE FOE


----------



## cleAn85 (May 2, 2002)

thanks fellas for the pics............


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eurolak_@Nov 6 2007, 12:13 PM~9167561
> *Maybe something like this, But on a chevy
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN !! ITS ALMOST A CONVERTIBLE . :biggrin:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Nov 6 2007, 04:05 PM~9167922
> *Its not an 86 but they're all the same from 80-87.... SHORTYMACK - ROYALS C.C.
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE that Caprice... there's some other shots of it floating around. Got more?


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

putting a 44 in a boattail rivi


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by abas_abas_@Nov 6 2007, 08:58 PM~9170102
> *how did u get that.. i want one for my parisienne 81.. i got the landau top as well... did u get the kit or something.. and how much did it cost??
> thx
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

cracka said a kit lol


----------



## eurolak (Feb 23, 2002)

What the right way to measure a moonroof, side to side or corner to corner?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eurolak_@Nov 7 2007, 01:15 PM~9175180
> *What the right way to measure a moonroof, side to side or corner to corner?
> *


sise to side


----------



## shortymack (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Nov 6 2007, 02:05 PM~9167922
> *Its not an 86 but they're all the same from 80-87.... SHORTYMACK - ROYALS C.C.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

this should be out soon............i hope. its a 84 with a 44" from an 80's lincoln


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

is it a real glass???? wouldnt be heavy??


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

yes its heavy


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

could you use a lighter material but still be able to get the same look.. like tinted fiberglass or would that be just ugly??


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

you could use fiberglass or metal and paint it


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

i still want something to be able to see threw ... and also open it


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

what was i smokin on when i wrote this doesnt make sense... anyways.. where can you get a 44" sunroof???


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Nov 8 2007, 07:14 PM~9186058
> *you could or metal and paint it
> *


----------

